# Master Carver Carving tools



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi I was wondering if anybody know if Master carver carving tools are a good quality tool. There prices are low. Sold at Wood Carver Supply


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The quality of most any tool is the opinion of the user. The ease of sharpening the tool means nothing to someone who has their tools professionally done. Some people prefer cheap. 
"I spent top dollar on these tools. They must be the best!"


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Usefulness/sharpening/etc. of a carving tool depends on the person attempting to use it. You might love it, and I might hate it. Or the reverse. I do know that several carvers on another forum have used the MC tools. I don't remember how they liked them.

One way to find out is to buy a single tool, and see if you like it. Two candidate tools for you would be 1/4 inch (6mm) V tool and a 3/8 inch (8mm) #3. As a carver you'll likely use these two more than almost any other tool, at least, I do… Again, it depends on what you like. Phil uses primarily fish tail gouges; I don't own one. He likes to carve reliefs and they are very useful for that. I generally carve small 3D characters and birds/animals. So, it also depends on what you want to carve.

If you can find a carving club within even a two hour drive, it would be worth your time and money to go to meeting. Meet the people, see what tools they are using. Ask for opinions. Ask if you can try some of them

Claude

Claude


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I hear you Claude but even though you don't like a tool you can still tell if it is a good tool or not. I recently bought a set of Yellowhammer carving set, i could,t buy 2 tools for that price. I know there are some that I may not use but maybe. I am starting out with spoons and relief carving that is if i can get them to carve, they cut but not that well. But the wood I have is pine or hard wood. I was given a large piece of basswood maybe i can cut off a chunk for testing. No clubs near me, and I can't drive. I


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Mike - the majority of my tools are from WoodCarversSupply, the "Lamp" brand.
I've been very satisfied with them and they have served me well for decades.
if the "Master" brand is of the same quality, yes, they will be good for you.
I have come to favor the "faceted" handle vs the round style. (just a personal preference).
as said above, it comes down to your use and your projects.
I would suggest investing in a few individual tools vs buying a set.
the tools that you think you will never use, you can remove the handle, remove the temper,
and hammer out a new shape into something that you will use a lot.
(yes, some knife making skills may evolve and you open the door to a whole new world of forging).
looking forward to seeing some of your new projects !!


----------

